

Radiohead & other pioneers sour on 'pay what you want' music - anigbrowl
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/4/4054634/musics-pay-what-you-want-pioneers-sour-on-giving-away-songs

======
CurtHagenlocher
"Ironically, the large labels are very supportive of Spotify and some of its
rivals."

There's nothing ironic about this at all. Large labels have a great deal of
pricing power when dealing with the streaming services. Individual artists do
not.

~~~
anigbrowl
Not to mention that they wield large marketing budgets.

